# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  A mund të mendojnë kompjuterat?

## Pratolini

Kompleksitetet e mendjes  pasqyrojne sfidat e Inteligjences Artificiale. Ky artikull diskuton natyren e vete mendimit   a mund te replikohet ne nje makine? Nga libri revolucionar i Ray Kurzweil Epoka e Makinerive Inteligjente (The Age of Intelligent Machines) I publikuar ne vitin 1990.


Ne nje kohe kur teknologjia e kompjuterit po avancon shpejt dhe kur zhvilluesit e softuerit po tregtojne pakujdesisht mallrat e tyre sikur  kane inteligjence artificiale , pyetja e pashmangshme ka filluar te marre njefare urgjence: A mund te mendoje nje kompjuter? Te mendoje vertet ? Ne nje forme apo nje tjeter kjo ne fakt eshte nje pyetje shume e vjeter qe daton pas ne kohen e filozofeve si Platoni, Aristoteli, dhe Dekarti. Dhe pas afersisht 3000 vjeteve pergjigjja me e ndershme eshte ende Kush e di ?  Ne fund te fundit cfare do te thote te mendosh ? Ne anen tjeter, kjo nuk eshte nje pergjigje shume e kenaqshme. Keshtu qe le te provojme disa te tjera :


1) Kujt i intereson ? Nese nje makineri mund ta beje punen e saj mjaft mire, cfare rendesie ka nese mendon vertet ? Askush nuk vjen rrotull duke pyetur nese vertet taksite ecin. 

2) Si  mund ta kuptosh vertet?  Ky qendrim eshte baza e testit te famshem Turing, i perpunuar ne vitin 1950 nga matematicieni dhe teoricieni  britanik Alan Turing :  Imagjino sikur ti je ulur ne nje dhome vetem me nje makine teletype qe eshte e lidhur nga ana tjeter me nje person ose nje makineri. Nese asnje sasi pyetjesh apo bisedimi nuk te lejon te dallosh se cili eshte atehere ti duhet te nxjerresh perfundimin qe nje makineri mund te mendoje.

3) Jo, te mendosh eshte shume e komplikuar. Edhe nese nje dite do te mund te kuptojme te gjitha ligjet dhe parimet qe drejtojne mendjen, s'do te thote se ne do mund ta dyfishojme ate. A tregon kuptimi I astrofizikes qe ne mund te ndertojme nje galaksi?

4) Po, ne parim makinerite mund te mendojne, por jo domosdoshmerisht ne te njejten menyre si bejme ne.  Kerkuesi i Inteligjences Artificiale , Seymour Papert i Institutit Teknologjik te Massachutsetts, pohon qe inteligjenca artificiale eshte analoge me fluturimin artificial: Kjo na ben te imagjinojme ate qe do thonin skeptiket, Ju matematicienet merreni me gaze te idealizuara, atmosfera e vertete eshte mjaft me e komplikuar se aq: ose qe  Ju nuk keni asnje arsye te supozoni se aeroplanet dhe zogjte punojne ne te njejten menyre- zogjte nuk kane asnje helik, ndersa aeroplanet s'kane pupla. Por premisat e ketyre kritikave jane te verteta vetem ne sensin me siperfaqesor: te njejtat parime (psh ligji I Bernoull-it) zbatohen per gazet reale dhe ideale, dhe zbatohen gjithashtu edhe nese gazi shket mbi nje pupel ose mbi nje krah alumini.

5) Jo! Kjo eshte pergjigjja e degjuar me shpesh dhe gjithashtu me e ndjera. une nuk jam nje makineri (vazhdon argumenti). Une jam une. Une jam gjalle. Dhe ti nuk mund ta besh asnjehere nje kompjuter ta thote kete. Per me teper, esenca e njerezimit nuk eshte arsyetim apo llogjik apo cfaredo gjeje tjeter qe mund ta beje nje kompjuter: eshte intuite, sensualitet dhe emocion. Pra si mund te mendoje nje kompjuter nese nuk ndjen dhe si mund te ndjeje ai nese nuk di asgje rreth dashurise, agonise, dehjes nga lumturia, vetmise dhe gjithcka tjeter qe nenkupton te qenurit nje qenie njerezore?

 Ndonjehere kur femijet e mi ishin akoma te vegjel, shkruan kerkuesi i meparshem i Inteligjences Artificiale, Jozeph Weizenbaum i MIT (Insituti teknologjik I masacutasit), une dhe gruaja ime rrinim i shikonim nderkohe qe flinin ne krevatet e tyre. Peshperisnim me njeri tjetrin, duke risjelle nje skene te vjeter sa vete lloji njerezor. Eshte ashtu si tha Ionesco ne ditarin e tij: Jo gjithcka nuk mund te thuhet me fjale, vetem e verteta qe jeton.

A mund te jete e vetedijshme nje Makineri?
Ashtu si sugjeron pergjigja e fundit, ceshtja kunder inteligjences se makinerive gjithmone kalon te misteri pefundimtar i cili ka shume emra; ndergjegja, vetedija, gjalleria,shpirti. Ne se kuptojme as cfare eshte kjo te njerezit. Shume njerez do thonin se eshte krejtesisht pertej botekuptimit tone, qe eshte nje ceshtje per tja lene vetem Zotit. Njerez te tjere thjesht pyesin veten nese nje tru mundet ta kuptoje veten, qofte dhe ne parim. Por cilado te jete rruga, si mund te shpresojme se mund ta riprodhojme ndonjehere, me cfaredo qofte, me nje grumbull silikon dhe softuer?  

Pyetja ka qene nje burim debatesh te pafundme qekur u shfaq Inteligjenca Artificiale, nje debat i rrahur nga fakti qe njerezit spo diskutojne shkencen. Po diskutojne ideologjine filozofike  besimet e tyre personale rreth asaj qe do te jete teoria e vertete e mendjes kur kjo te zbulohet.

Nuk eshte per tu cuditur qe panorama filozofike eshte e dhembezuar dhe e ndryshme. Por eshte e pamundur te besh disa te ndjejne per topografine e pergjithshme duke pare ne dy ekstreme. Te njeri ekstrem, ne zemren e Inteligjences Artificiale klasike, gjejme doktrinen e vene ne vitet 50 nga pioneret e Inteligjences Artificiale Allen Newell dhe Herbert Simon ne universitetin Carnegie-Mellon: 
(1) te mendosh eshte perpunim informacioni; 
(2) perpunimi i informacionit eshte njehsim, qe do te thote manipulim simbolesh;  
(3) simbolet, per shkak te marredhenieve dhe lidhjeve te tyre, nenkuptojne dicka rreth botes se jashtme. Me fjale te tjera, vete truri nuk ka rendesi dhe pra Turing kishte te drejte: nje simulim perfekt I te menduarit eshte te mendosh.


Filozofi i universitetit Tufts, Daniel C. Dennett, nje mbikqyres i mprehte i Inteligjences Artificiale, e ka quajtur kete pozicion njehsim te larte kisheror. Kleriket e tij perfshijne figura themeluese si Simon dhe  Marvin Minsky i MIT-s (Instituti Tekologjik i Massachusetts); qyteti I tij Vatikan eshte MIT, Poli Lindor.

Pastaj nga perendimi vjen herezia- nje besim qe nuk eshte aq nje alternative sa ceshte nje mohim. Ashtu si e pershkruan Dennett, pohimi eshte qe dakort mendimi eshte dicka qe ndodh ne tru, por nuk eshte aspak llogaritje: te menduarit eshte dicka e  shenjte dhe qe po del ne siperfaqe dhe organike dhe e mjegulluar dhe alarmuese dhe perqafuese dhe misterioze.
Dennett e quan kete besim teresia Zen. Dhe per nje arsye, ithtaret e tij duket sikur mblidhen ne zonen e San Francisco-s. Midis tyre jane dhe guru-t e levizjes: filozofet e Berkeley-it John Searle dhe Hubert Dreyfus.

Njehsuesit (ose llogaritesit) kane vazhduar per vite, qekur Dreyfus denoncoi per here te pare Inteligjencen Artificiale  ne mes te viteve 60 me librin e tij kaotik  Cfare Nuk mund te Bejne Kompjuterat (What Computers Cant Do). Por beteja e tyre definitive erdhi ne vitin 1980, ne faqet e revistes Shkencat e Sjelljes dhe Trurit. Kjo reviste eshte unike nder revistat shkencore sepse nuk publikon thjesht nje artikull; se pari kerkon komente nga bashkohesit e autorit dhe I jep autorit nje shans te shkruaje nje replike. Me pas publikon te gjithe materialin si nje pakete- nje lloj debati formal ne leter. Ne kete rast pjesa kryesore ishte artikulli i Searle-it  Mendjet, Trute dhe Programet( "Minds, Brains, and Programs), nje sulm thumbues mbi idene qe nje makine mund te mendoje. Pasohej nga 27 pergjigjje, shumica e te cilave ishin kundersulme mbi Searle-in. E gjitha ja vlen te lexohet qofte dhe vetem per argetim. Por gjithashtu ndricon ceshtje fondamentale me nje qartesi qe nuk eshte tejkaluar asnjehere.

Dhoma Kineze
Ne thelb, pika e Searle-it ishte se simulimi nuk eshte dublikim. Nje program qe perdor rregulla formale per te manipuluar simbolet abstrakte kurre nuk mund te mendoje ose te jete I vetedijshem sepse ato simbole nuk kane asnje kuptim per kompjuterin.

Per ta ilustruar ai propozoi eksperimentin e meposhtem si nje parodi e programit tipik te  Inteligjences Artificiale  ne ate kohe  per te kuptuarit e gjuhes :  Supozojme se une jam mbyllur ne nje dhome dhe me eshte dhene nje grumbull i madh letrash me shkrim kinez thote ai.  Per me teper supozojme (ashtu si eshte ne fakt e vertete) qe une nuk e di gjuhen kinezePer mua, shkrimi kinez eshte vetem nje grumbull zhgarravinash pa kuptim. Me pas, thote Searle, me jepet nje grumbull i dyte me shkrim kinez (nje histori), bashke me disa rregulla ne Anglisht qe shpjegojne si te lidhesh me grumbullin e pare me te dyten ( nje program). Pastaj pasi behet e gjithe kjo, I jepet nje set I trete me simbole kineze (pyetje), bashke me te tjera rregulla ne Anglisht qe I tregojne atij si te manipuloje pjeset e letrave deri sa te tre grumbujt te kene lidhje me njeri tjetrin, dhe si te prodhoje nje tjeter set me shkronja kineze (pergjigjet), te cilat ai me pas i pason jashte dhomes.
Me ne fund, tha Searle,  pas pak kohesh une behem kaq I zoti ne manipulimin e drejtimeve te dhena per simbolet kineze dhe programuesit behen kaq te zote ne shkrimin e programeve saqe nga nje kendveshtrim I jashtempergjigjjet e mia ndaj pyetjeve jane absolutisht te padallueshme nga ato te folesve nacionale kinez. Me fjale te tjera Searle meson ta kaloje testin Turing ne gjuhen kineze.

Tani sipas te devotshmeve te Inteligjences Artificiale te forte, tha Searle, nje kompjuter qe mund tu pergjigjjet pyetjeve ne kete menyre nuk ben gje tjeter vecse simulon aftesite gjuhesore te njeriut. Eshte saktesisht te kuptuarit e historise. Per me teper, funksionimi i programit eshte nje shpjegim i te kuptuarit njerezor.

Dhe prap, tha Searle, nderkohe qe ai eshte I mbyllur ne nje dhome imagjinare, ai po ben saktesisht ate qe ben kompjuteri. Ai perdor rregullat formale per te manipuluar simbolet abstrakte. Ai merr histori dhe kthen pergjigjje saktesisht ashtu si do bente nje kinezfoles Por serishmi ai nuk kupton asnje fjale ne gjuhen kineze. Pra si eshte e mundur te thuhet se kompjuteri kupton? Ne fakt, thote Searle, nuk kupton. Per krahasim, imagjinoni sikur tani pyetjet dhe pergjigjjet te kthehen ne Anglisht. Per sa u perket njerezve jashte dhomes, sistemi eshte po aq I rrjedhshem sa me pare. Dhe serishmi eshte ndryshimi me I madh ne bote, sepse tani ai nuk eshte thjesht duke manipuluar simbole formale. Tani ai e kupton cfare po I thuhet. Fjalet kane kuptim per te ose, ne zhargonin teknik te filozofise, ai ka qellim. Pse?  Sepse une jam nje lloj I vecante organizmi me nje stukture te vecante biologjike ( kimike dhe fizike per te qene te sakte), tha ai,  dhe kjo strukture, nen disa kushte te vecanta, eshte me raste e afte te prodhoje perceptime, aktivitet, kuptueshmeri, mesim dhe fenomene te tjera te qellimshme. Me fjale te tjera, Searle doli ne perfundimin se eshte sigurisht e mundshme qe nje makineri te mendoje- ne nje kuptim te rendesishem trupi dhe truri yne jane saktesisht te tilla makineri- por vetem nese makineria eshte po aq komplekse dhe e fuqishme sa truri. Nje program formal kompjuteri nuk mund ta beje kete.

Kunderpergjigjjet
Bredhja e Searle-t preku qarte nje nerv te ndjeshem, gje qe u provua nga numri dhe gjalleria e denoncimeve qe vijuan. Eshte e qarte qe kur Searle perdori termin qellimshmeri nuk ishte duke folur thjesht per nje ceshtje te zymte teknike. Ne kete kontekst qellimshmeria eshte pothuajse sinonime me mendjen, shpirtin, gjallerine, ose vetedijen. Ketu eshte nje shembull I disa nga objeksionet kryesore:

Krahasimi nuk eshte i drejte. Programet qe Searle perqeshi me se miri demostrojne nje lloj te kuptuari shume te vrazhde, dhe asnje ne Inteligjencen Artificiale nuk pretendon me shume per to. Edhe nese ato ishin te sakta si parime, thane mbrojtesit, te kuptuarit saktesisht si njerezit do te kerkonte makineri shume me te fuqishme dhe programe me te sofistikuara. 

Searle sidoqofte nxorri mjaft sakt qe ky argument eshte I pavend: sigurisht qe kompjuterat po behen gjithmone e me te fuqishem: por cfare ai kundershtoi eshte principi.


Historia e Dhomes Kineze eshte argetuese dhe joshese, por eshte nje mashtrim. Douglas R. Hofstadter  i Universitetit Indiana, autor I best-sellerit Godel, Escher, Bach nxori ne pah se kapercimi nga programet e Inteligjences Artificiale te testi Turing nuk eshte nje hap aq I parendesishem sa ce ben te duket Searle. Eshte nje kapercim teper I madh.. Djallit te shkrete ne Dhomen Kineze nuk do I duhet thjesht te veje ne rradhe nje tufe me letrapor miliona dhe biliona tufa letrash, do I duheshin vite ti pergjigjej nje pyetje, gjithmone nese do arrinte ti pergjigjej. Ne fakt, tha Hofstadter, Searle po  merr si te mireqene perpunimin e ngadalsuar me nje faktor prej milionash, keshtu qe seshte per tu cuditur qe duket ndryshe.

Pergjigjja e Searle-it qe ai mund te memorizonte tufat e letrave dhe ti vinte ne rradhe ne koken e tij eshte per tu duartrokitur. Por ajo qe nxorren ne pah dhe disa qe u pergjigjjen, e cila ve ne rrezik te gjithe argumentin e tij: kur ky memorizon gjithcka, a nuk e kupton ky gjuhen Kineze ashtu sic e kupton Anglishten ?


Sistemi I tere e kupton gjuhen Kineze. E vertete, burri ne dhome nuk e kupton gjuhen kineze vet. Por ai eshte thjesht pjese e nje sistemi me te madhe qe perfshin gjithashtu tufat e letrave, rregullat, dhe mekanizmin paso-mesazhin. I marre si I tere ky system I madh e kupton gjuhen Kineze. Pergjigja e ketij  sistemi u parapri nga nje numer pergjigjesh. Searle ishte skeptik- Nuk eshte e thjeshte per mua te imagjinoj sesi dikush qe ishte ne kontroll te nje ideologjie mund ta shikoje idene si te duartrokitshme.  Prape koncepti eshte me i vogel sesa duket. Kini parasysh nje Termostat: nje rrip bimetalik tendoset dhe shtendoset ashtu si ndryshon temperatura. Kur dhoma behet shume e ftohte, rripi mbyll nje lidhje elektrike, dhe furra ndizet---. Kur dhoma ngrohet serishmi lidhja rihapet, dhe furra fiket. Tani, a e kontrollon vet rripi bimetalik temperaturen ne dhome? Jo. A e kontrollon vete furra temperaturen? Jo. A e kontrollon sistemi si I tere temperaturen? Po. Lidhjet dhe organizimi e bejne te teren me shume se gjithe pjeset e tij.

Searle se ben asnjeher te qarte ceshte qellimshmeria, ose pse nje makineri smund ta kete ate. Ashtu si Dennett nxorri ne pah, Per Searl-in, qellimshmeria eshte me shume si nje substance e mrekullueshme e prodhuar nga truri ashtu si pankreasi sekreton insuline. Dhe mos beni gabime: Koncepti I Searle-it per qellimshmerine  kerkon nje tru biologjik. Ai qartesisht mohoi se nje robot mnd te kete qellimshmeri, edhe nese do pajisej me sy, veshe, duar, kembe dhe te  gjitha pjeset e tjera qe duhet per te levizur rrotull dhe per te perceptuar boten si nje qenie njerezore. Perbrenda, thote ai, nje robot do ishte serishmi thjesht duke manipuluar simbole formale.

Supozimi coi psikologun e universitetit te Ontarions Perendimore, Zenon Pylyshyn, te propozoje mendimin e vet ironik eksperimental:  Pra, nese shume e shume qeliza ne trurin tuaj do te zevendesoheshin me cipe qarqesh te integruara, te programuara ne menyre te tille qe te mbajne funksionin input-output te cdo njesie, identike me ate qe zevendesohet, me shume mundesi do te vazhdoje te flisje ne te njejten menyre si tani por qe ne fund do ndaloje se pasuri me te vertete ato qe thua.

Dennett mori persiper te njejten teme ne artikullin e tij. Persa sa mund ti perkase seleksionimit natyral , tha ai, zombi I Pylyshyn-it dhe roboti I Searle-it jane po aq te pershtatshem per mbijetese sa cjane ata si ne me trurin me qellimshmeri sipas stilit te Searle-it. 

Ne retrospektive, debati I madh duhet te mbahet si nje konfrontim--. Searle, aspak cuditerisht, ishte I pabindur nga asnje nga kunderargumentet e kundershtareve te tij; deri te kjo dite  miqte e tij te te shenjtit Zen,  kane refuzuar te levizin qofte dhe nje inc. Por prap, ata kurre skane dhene nje shpjegim vertet bindes se pse nje tru dhe vetem nje tru mund te sekretoje qellimshmerine. Njehsuesit, nderkohe, ata jane te bindur se kane arritur te kene sukses aty ku filozofet kane deshtuar qe prej 3000 vitesh- qe po prodhojne nje teori te vertete shkencore te inteligjences dhe vetedijes. Por ata smund ta provojne ate, te pakten deri tani.

Dhe ne ne te gjithe  drejtesine e ceshtjes barra e proves eshte mbi ata te Inteligjences Artificiale. Shembulli i perpunimit te simboleve eshte nje afrim intrigues. Gjithsesi eshte nje afrim qe ia vlen te eksplorohet qe te shihet sa larg mund te shkoje. Por prape, cfare eshte te qenit I vetedijshem?

Shkenca si nje mesazh Deshperimi
Nje menyre per tju pergjigjur asaj pyetjeje eshte nje pyetje tjeter: A duam vertet ta dime? 
Shume njerez instiktivisht mbajne anen e Searle-it, te tmerruar nga ajo cfare llogaritesit mund te nenkuptojne: Nese mendimi, ndjenja, intuita dhe te gjitha punimet e tjera te mendjes mund te kuptohen vetem ne princip, nese ne jemi makineri, atehere Zoti nuk u flet zemrave tona.  Dhe perse mund te kete rendesi, as Mozarti se ben ate. Shpirti nuk eshte asgje me shume se aktivizimi neurotik  I simboleve. Shpirti nuk eshte asgje me shume se nje fryrje e hormoneve dhe neurotransmetuesve. Domethenia dhe qellimi jane iluzione. Dhe pastaj, nese makinerite plaken, ato behen hedhurina pa shume mendime. Prandaj, per shume njerez AI eshte vecse nje mesazh deshperimi.

Ne vitin 1543 me publikimin e De Revolutionibus astronomi polak Nicholas Copernicus e levizi token nga qendra e universit dhe e beri nje planet nder te shumtet dhe ketu ndryshoi marredheniet e njerezimit me Zotin. Ne universin e Thomas Akuinas me qender token dhe ate te shume teologeve mesjetare, ku njeriu drejtpeshohej ne mes te parajses qe shtrihej pas sferes e yjeve dhe ferrit qe digjej poshte kembeve. Ai kishte jetuar gjithmone poshte syrit vigjilues te Zotit, dhe statusi i tij shpirteror kishte qene I reflektuar ne vet strukturen e kozmosit. Por pas Copernicus toka dhe njeriu ishin kthyer ne endacake te universit infinit. Per shume, ndjesia e humbjes dhe coroditjes ishin te prekshme.

Ne vitin 1859 me publikimin e The Origin of Species Charles Darwin-i pershkroi si nje nga grupet e gjallesave lartesohej nga nje tjeter grup ndermjet seleksionimit natyral dhe keshtu ndryshonte perceptimin se kush jemi ne. Dikur njeriu kishte qene nje krijim I vecante I Zotit, nje nga femijet e tij me te preferuar. Tani njeriu ishte thjesht nje tjeter kafshe, pasardhesi i majmuneve.

Ne pjesen e mevonshme te shekullit te 19 dhe dekadat e hershme te shekullit te njezete me publikimin e veprave te tilla si The Interpretation of Dreams (1901), Sigmund Freud iluminoi punimet e brendshme te mendjes dhe prape e ndryshoi perceptimin se kush jemi ne. Dikur ne kishim qene vetem pak me poshte se engjejt, zoterues te shpirtrave tane. Tani ne ishim ne meshire te demoneve si terbimi, terrori, dhe epshi, te gjitha te bera me te urryeshme nga fakti qe jetonin te fshehura ne mendjen tone te pavetedijshme.

Pra mesazhi I shkences mund te jete mjaft I ftohte. Mund te shikohet si nje shpallje qe qeniet njerezore jane asgje me shume se masa grimcash te bashkuara nga rastesia e verber dhe te drejtuara nga ligjet e pandryshueshme te fizikes, qe ne skemi asnje kuptim, qe ekzistenca ska asnje synim, dhe qe universi thjesht sdo tja dije. Dyshoj te jete kjo arsyeja e vertete e refuzimit te deshperuar ndaj Darwin-it. Ska te beje me Gjenezen;gjithshka ka te beje me te qenet I vecante ne syte e nje Zoti te kujdesshem. Fakti qe besimi I tyre bazohet ne injorance dhe shtremberim te vullnetshem te provave e ben ate te trishte dhe te rrezikshem. Por pritja e tyre per rregull dhe qellim ne bote eshte e kuptueshme dhe madje fisnike. Gjithashtu dyshoj se ky vakuum shpirteror i perceptuar ne shkence shtrihet pertej magjepsjes te kaq shume njerezve ndaj pseudoshkencave si astrologjia. Ne fund te fundit, Astrologjia sidoqofte nuk ka asnje kuptim. Por pertej atyre qe kane nevoje per siguri, cfare mund te ofroje shkenca per ta zevendesuar ate?

Shkenca si nje Mesazh Shprese
Dhe prape mesazhi ska pse te jete I ftohte. Shkencetaret na kane dhene nje univers me shtrirje te stermadhe te mbushur me mrekulli pertej atyre qe mund te kete njohur ndonjeher Akuinas.. A e zvogelon qiellin e nates te dish se planetet jane bote te tjera dhe se yjet jane diej te tjere? Ne te njejten menyre, nje teori shkencore e inteligjences dhe vetedijes mund shume mire te na pajise me nje kuptueshmeri te mundesise se mendjeve te tjera. Ndoshta mund te na tregoje me qarte sesi lidhen menyrat tona perendimore te te perceptuarit te botes me perceptimet e kulturave te tjera. Ndoshta do te na tregoje sesi inteligjenca njerezore pershtatet me rangun e inteligjencave te tjera qe mund te ekzistojne ne univers. Ndoshta do te na jape nje depertim te ri ne ate cfare jemi ne dhe cili eshte vendi yne ne krijim.

Ne te vertete, larg te qenurit kercenues, perspektiva eshte cuditerisht ngushelluese. Konsidero nje program kompjuteri. Veshtire te mohohet qe eshte nje fenomen natyral, nje produkt I forcave qe shtyjne elektronet ketu dhe atje pergjate nje rrjeti silikoni dhe metali. Dhe prap nje program kompjuteri me shume se vetem nje dalje elektronesh. Merre programin dhe vendose ne nje tjeter lloj kompjuteri. Tani struktura e metalit dhe silikonit eshte krejtesisht e ndryshme. Menyra sesi levizin elektronet eshte krejt ndryshe. Por vete programi eshte I njejti, sepse prap ben te njejten gje. Ai ka nevoje per nje kompjuter qe te ekzistoje dhe prap ai e kapercen nje kompjuter. Ne fakt, programi ze nje nivel ndryshe realiteti nga kompjuteri. Qe ketu fuqia e modelit te perpunimit te simboleve: Duke pershkruar mendjen si nje program qe funksionon ne nje kompjuter prej mishi e gjaku, na tregon ne se si ndjenja, qellimi, mendimi dhe vetedija mund te kompozohen ne perpunime te thjeshta e te kuptueshme dhe prape te jene dicka me shume.

.
Konsideroni nje qelize. Enzimat e individit, lipidet, dhe molekulat e AND-se qe perbejne qelizen jane relativisht gjera te thjeshta. Ato I binden ligjeve te kuptuara mire te fizikes e kimise.

Nuk ka asnje arsye te tregojme nje nga ata e te themi,Kjo eshte e gjalle. Dhe prap kur te gjitha ato molekula sillen bashke ne nje sistem te rregulluar mrekullisht, ato jane jete. Ne te njejten menyre mendjet tona jane ndoshta asgje me shume se makineri. A do te thote kjo qe nuk ekziston dicka e tille si shpirti ? Ndoshta ne jemi vetem perpunues te simboleve nervore. Ndoshta nje flok bore eshte vetem nje mbledhje molekulash uji. Ndoshta Flauti Magjik eshte vecse nje sekuence valesh zanore. Dhe ndoshta, ne iluminimin e natyres se mendjes dhe inteligjences AI eshte vecse nje riafirmim sesa unike dhe e cmuar eshte mendja jone ne te vertete.

----------


## xfiles

E the mire pratolini,
kujt i intereson nese nje makine mund te mendoje apo jo nese ben punen e vet ashtu siç duhet?

Programe inteligjente, PO,
Programe qe mendojne si njeriu, JO.

----------


## Pratolini

Ne fakt ne fakt une skam thene asgje per vete X-files  :buzeqeshje: 
Ajo eshte nje prej pergjigjeve te mundshme, por debati eshte i hapur.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Sfida e IA eshte sfida ekstreme dhe e fundme ne fushen e IT. Sot ka ne treg shume programe qe "simulojne" IA mjaft mire. 
Dua te marr si shembull nje program me te cilin luaj shah : Rybka, nje program shahu shume i zhvilluar. Natyrisht kompeticioni im me Rybka-n do te ishte ai i nje milingone me nje njeri, por Rybka ka aftesine "te pershtatet" me nivelin tim te lojes duke analizuar gabimet e mia e me pas duke caktuar nje perqindje handicap. 
Dhe me pas duke bere te kunderten e asaj qe eshte krijuar per te bere, dmth te luaje sa me fort qe e lejon procesori i PC tim, Rybka "ben sikur nuk i ve re" gabimet e mia dhe ben gabime per vete. Gjate kohes qe luajme, Rybka eshte i afte te beje batuta (natyrisht jo spontane), te tregoje edhe ndonje barsalete (natyrisht te pararegjistruar), si edhe "te mesoje" nga ndonje kombinacion i ri qe une mund te perdor, per te mos rene me pre e tij per here te dyte.

E megjithe kete sjellje shembullore, Rybka eshte cdo gje, pervecse nje inteligjence e mirefillte artificiale, pasi eshte e paafte te "krijoje" vete nje strategji loje, nje sistem hapjeje, nje sistem mbrojtjeje. Rybka funksionon duke iu referuar nje database dhe ka nje motor te fuqishem analitik per levizjet. Dhe vetem kaq... te tjerat jane te gjitha sjellje te paraprogramuara normalisht.

Mora Rybka-n si shembull per te qarteuar PSE sipas meje, me teknologjine dhe njohurine ekzistuese eshte jashtezakonisht e veshtire (per te mos thene e pamundur) te krijosh nje inteligjence artificiale te mirefillte :

- Qe nje IA, te quhet e mirefillte e tille, e para dhe me kryesorja eshte qe ky sistem te jete i VETE- NDERGJEGJSHEM. Te kuptoje ekzistencen e tij, si edhe te jete i afte tja PROVOJE VETES.
Kjo implikon direkt ate qe te cdo gjallese ne kete planet njihet si "Instinkti i Mbijeteses". Kjo nenkupton qe ky IA do te jete i gatshem te mbroje veten me cdo kusht dhe ne cdo menyre, ekstremisht duke eliminuar ekzistencen fizike te cdo lloj faktori apo entiteti tjeter qe e kercenon, perfshire natyrisht ketu edhe krijuesin e vete sistemit.. NJERIUN! Per sa kohe qe programuesit ia ndalojne kete akt final IA, ajo nuk mund te quhet IA sepse nuk ka....

- FREE WILL! Lejen per te reaguar ne menyren me te paparashikueshme ndaj faktoresh apo ngacmimesh. Kjo eshte nje sfide me vete per programuesin, sepse eshte ne kundershtim me vete konceptin e programimit, i cili percakton saktesisht reagimin e programit ndaj nje input-i te caktuar. Si shembull i thjesht mund te sjell kete : kjo "makine" duhet te jete e lire krejtesisht te shumezoje 2 korra rrush, me 2 kokrra kumbulla, si edhe te mundohet te nxjerre nje rezultat llogjik, gjate gjithe kohes duke mos qene e afte te beje "crash". Praktikisht programuesit do ti duhet te shpjegoje makines qe pas nje ngacmimi, DUHET te beje dicka, por por pa i treguar CFARE. As nuk mund ta imagjinoj pafundesine algoritmike per kete ceshtje. Dhe pasi ai ta beje kete per here te pare, pas ndezjes se pare te ketij sistemi, ai duhet te jete ne gjendje te ....

-...Vetepermiresohet! Kjo IA duhet te jete e afte te korrigjoje kodin fillestar, ta permiresoje ate vazhdimisht, ta perfeksionoje dhe optimizoje ne pafundesi. Rrjedhimisht duhet te jete e afte te rindertoje nje IA tjeter me te mire, me te fuqishem dhe me inteligjent se vetja. Duhet te jete e afte te lere PASARDHES per te siguruar ekzistencen e species se re superiore qe ka krijuar, kesaj rradhe vete pa ndihmen e programuesit. Kjo kulmon me faktin qe kjo makine duhet te jete e afte te gjeje bugs brenda vetes pa ditur qe i ka. Qe ketu historia fillon i ngjan lojes me makinen e kohes... apo pules me vezen.

Keto jane per mendimin tim arsyet kryesore pse nuk mund te krijohet dicka e tille. Mund ti afrohesh shume... por per nje IA te mirefillte... naaahhh... It would take GOD!


Ka nje pafundesi arsyesh te tjera me te vogla si :

- Programi fillestar duhet te mesoje cdo gje me eksperience, nuk mund te kete nje baze te dhenash te gatshme, pasi baza e te dhenave do te kushtezonte free will qe ne fillim, duke eliminuar te menduarit e makines.

- Ose mgjths eshte e vetedijshme, makina duhet te jete e afte te rrezikoje ekzistencen e saj. Duhet te jete e afte te beje ate qe quhet "DEAL IN CHANCES"!

- Oh po. Fatkeqesisht edhe sikur te ekzistonte nje gjeni i tille, duhet te krijohej nje gjuhe programimi po aq gjeniale me aftesi "mutacionale" etj etj... po pastaj zbresim ne abstraksione teknike. 

Me kaq besoj se e thashe ate qe doja te thoja.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Tani nuk dua te prish temen e Pratolinit (sepse durova sa durova po nuk mundem dot me) por deshiroj t'ju bej me dije se ne forumin shqiptar ekziston nje "entitet" i tille.
Ekziston realisht nje eksperiment i fshehte mbi IA i maskuar si nje anetar njerezor, per te pare nese ne te tjeret do ta dallojme apo jo.
Fatkeqesisht sic mund te shikohet, IA ka deshtuar direkt ne maskimin e saj, sepse duke perdorur free will ka vendosur te postoje poezi nen emrin e Xhelal Ferizit. LoL
Duket qarte qe eshte plot me bugs, jo vetem nga bullshit qe shkruan, por edhe nga fakti qe vendos signature ne fillim dhe ne fund te cdo vepre arti. Po nuk besove Pratolini ik lexo sa vargje.

Ne fakt mund te jete krijuar edhe me qellim humoristik. Nuk e ve dot doren ne zjarr. Nese eshte keshtu...  :ngerdheshje:  po ia arrin 100%.
ROFL

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Tani nuk dua te prish temen e Pratolinit (sepse durova sa durova po nuk mundem dot me) por deshiroj t'ju bej me dije se ne forumin shqiptar ekziston nje "entitet" i tille.
> Ekziston realisht nje eksperiment i fshehte mbi IA i maskuar si nje anetar njerezor, per te pare nese ne te tjeret do ta dallojme apo jo.
> Fatkeqesisht sic mund te shikohet, IA ka deshtuar direkt ne maskimin e saj, sepse duke perdorur free will ka vendosur te postoje poezi nen emrin e Xhelal Ferizit. LoL
> Duket qarte qe eshte plot me bugs, jo vetem nga bullshit qe shkruan, por edhe nga fakti qe vendos signature ne fillim dhe ne fund te cdo vepre arti. Po nuk besove Pratolini ik lexo sa vargje.
> 
> Ne fakt mund te jete krijuar edhe me qellim humoristik. Nuk e ve dot doren ne zjarr. Nese eshte keshtu...  po ia arrin 100%.
> ROFL


Dakord por ky duhet te jete i vecante ne boten e IA, pasi me shtimin e numrit te postimeve shton edhe personat e infektuar nga fobia qe mban emrin e tij: Jalal Pherizi
Ps. Pratolini, me fal per daljen nga tema. Do te shkruaj me vone per ate qe mendoj, vetem se e ke shkruar shume gjate (9 faqe word) e sa ta lexoj te gjithen do pak kohe.

----------


## Pratolini

Me duket e nevojshme te shtoj se materiali nuk eshte shkruar prej meje. Une kam bere perkthimin dhe mendova ta postoj ketu meqe mu duk nje teme vertet e debatueshme. Origjinalin ne anglisht mund ta kerkoni me nje search te thjeshte ne google.
Une e kam shkruar edhe ne fillim te materialit kete :




> Nga libri revolucionar i Ray Kurzweil Epoka e Makinerive Inteligjente (The Age of Intelligent Machines) I publikuar ne vitin 1990.


Gjithsesi per te qene sa me korrekt me te gjithe ju.


FI, ne parim jam pak a shume dakort me ato cfare shkruan. Madje arrij te kuptoj mjaft mire edhe detajet pak teknike qe paraqet ( te cilat gjithsesi jo gjithkush mund ti kuptoje sepse i perkasin nje dege te caktuar )

Megjithate me del nje problem i vogel, te cilin te them te drejten nuk e kisha menduar me pare : Cfare eshte mendimi ??

Jam i bindur qe gjithesecili e ka te qarte ne koken e tij se c'do te thote te mendosh, por une e kam thuajse te pamundur ta shpreh me fjale dhe ne menyre teresisht te percaktuar.

Per sa i perket atij poetit ( me demek ), e kam lexuar dhe e lexoj vazhdimisht kur jam down me moralin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

NE (humanet) quajme mendim orgjine neurale elektrike, e cila na mundeson qe nepermjet ca algoritmesh te sofistikuara te trasheguara ne nivel gjentik, apo te perftuara nepermjet eksperiences, te nxjerrim perfundime te caktuara (shpesh te gabuara) mbi dicka e me pas te reagojme ne akordance.

Kjo nuk me shqeteson kur vjen puna te IA.

Une me shume do ndalesha te fantazia. Cfare eshte ajo qe e shtyu njeriun e pare ne kete planet te krijoje muzike. Ne tani ndjejme nevojen per muzike psh, sepse e dime qe ekziston. Dhe e vleresojme ne baze te gustove tona. Po pse i shkoi ne mend njeriut te pare te bente muzike? Pse ne vazhdojme te krijojme vazhdimisht gjera nga me gjenialet deri te me idiotet.
A mund ta kete nje makine deshiren per te krijuar nje lloj te vet arti dixhital? Cfare do te ishte ajo qe do te shtynte nje "makine" te bente gjera jo te domosdoshme si arti?
E shpjeguar hapur fare... cfare e shtyn Xhelal Ferizin te shkruaje ato pirgje letrash higjenike pa sens, dhe a do ta bente nje IA te njejten gje?

----------


## xfiles

Jam dakord me F-I, nuk kam ça ti heq apo ti shtoj.

Per mendimin tim nuk mund te krijohet nje inteligjence artificiale duke u bazuar ne determinizem, per arsyet qe tha F-I ne lidhje me vete konceptin e programimit qe njohim, çdo sjellje eshte e parashikueshme. Nuk mund te krijohet nje inteligjence e mirfillte duke ndjekur nje qasje TOP-DOWN(jo ne kuptimin e stilit top-down ne programim) por ne kuptimin qe ne imponojme nje inteligjence njerezore tek nje makineri. 

Inteligjenca dhe intelekti dhe ndergjegjesimi mbi veten jane cilesi emergjente te nje organizmi kompleks. Inteligjenca njerezore ka kuptim vetem tek njeriu, sepse ajo qe mendojme dhe botkuptimi jone eshte direkt e lidhur me ate qe jemi, dhe evulon po ashtu si ADN jone. Ndjenja ka kuptim per ne sepse ne ndjejme, apo quajme te tille nje proçes qe ndodh brenda nesh. Por a do kishte kuptim ndjenja per nje makineri? Dhe nese do pranonim si te mirqene se nje makine mund te mendoje dhe te jete inteligjente, si do mund te benim nje krahasim mes botekuptimit te nje makinerie dhe botkuptimit tone?
Edhe atomi eshte inteligjent, por ne nje nivel elementar dhe jo detyrimisht te kuptueshem prej nesh. Gabimi qe bejne njerzit eshte egoizmi driteshkurter i te menduarit se çdo gje ne univers duhet t'i pershtatet inteligjences dhe botekuptimit njerzor, nga prej rrjedh endrra utopike e kompjuterit qe mendon.

Mendimi nuk eshte thjesht nje proçes llogarites dhe thjesht inteligjent, eshte nje sere proçesesh se bashku, fakt per kete jane idiotat qe sillen rrotull me faktor inteligjence 0, e megjithate ata mendojne...

Kompjuteri u krijua si ndihmes ne punet automatike dhe te perseritura te njeriut, dhe maksimumi qe do mund te arrije do jete nje ndihmes i shkelqyer, por kurre zevendes i fantazise dhe krijimtarise njerezore.

P.S.F-I, paskemi postuar ne te njejten kohe  :ngerdheshje: .

P.P.S. "Inteligjenca Artificiale" eshte e destinuar te deshtoje qe ne konceptimin e emrit, perderisa eshte Artificiale, dhe mendimi eshte origjinal, keto dy gjera nuk mund te perputhen.
I vetmi eksperiment qe shkencetaret do mund te benin per t'iu afruar nje qenieje qe mendon do ishte krijimi i nje rrjeti neuronal te ngjashem me ate te ndonje kafshe apo vete njeriut, dhe te shpresonin se me shume inpute do mund te lindte diçka, por edhe ne kete rast, sikur eksperimenti do te kishte sukses, 1) rezultati do ishte krejtesisht i paparashikueshem, 2) do quhej plagjiarizem ndaj natyres, e vetmja Nena natyre qe krijon te rene, krijon njerezit, te cilet mundohen ta imitojne pa sukses.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> P.P.S. "Inteligjenca Artificiale" eshte e destinuar te deshtoje qe ne konceptimin e emrit, perderisa eshte Artificiale, dhe mendimi eshte origjinal, keto dy gjera nuk mund te perputhen.


Sakte!

Perfundimi eshte ky : *Nuk mund te krijosh dicka spontane dhe me vullnet te lire, duke u nisur me qellimin "per ta krijuar".* 

Duhet te lihet ne doren e mrekulline e *gabimit* dhe *"rastesise"* krijimi i nje te ngjashmi apo superiori me ty. Ashtu sic u be vite me pare edhe me njeriun.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Sakte, ka te beje me spontanitetin e gjerave, jo me planifikimin e tyre. Kete nenkuptoja me "emergjente", diçka qe lind spontane.

----------


## La_Lune

> Interesante do ishte dhe te flitej per kto Human Klone .. po kta ca jan njerez apo qenie mekanike ?


 :xx:  Nejse.


Si mendoni nese duhet te kuptojme njehere si funksionin qenia njerezore,e me pas te nisim te mendojne per nje Human Brain incorporated in a Machine.

Si funksionojne emocionet apo ndjenjat biologjikisht? :oh:  Lere pastaj te flasim per tja importuar nje alumini.Me filloi koka kur mendoj sa kompleks jemi.Duke nisur nga grimca me e vogel...

Per arsyen qe permenden keto shkencat me lart nuk mendoj se do mund te kete nje njeri makine,jemi qenie te pakonkuruara dhe te pakrahasueshme deri kur nje Makine Kompiuter te arrij te krijoj nje Human Brain.

Shkenca e shpirtit ... :oh:

----------


## Izadora

a mund te mendojne computer ?

normal qe jo 

Computer jane te programuara nga njeri.
Me kalimin e kohes nuk fitojne pervoje, nuk behen me te zgjuara.
Nuk kane ndjenja dhe arsye
computer jane te paqendrushem ndaj ngacmimeve te jashtme .Nuk eksiston mbrojtja e vetvetes.
Nuk arrijne te korrigjojne vetveten nqs nuk jane te programuar te tille.


IA dhe inteligenca njerzore 
Dueli njeri-makineri tek lojrat(poker,shah ect.) jane te programuar nga vet njeriu  qe te kene nje inteligenc me te larte.


Kloni eshte manipulim genesh 
Kloni ka arsye ,vetdije 
dhe cdo gjalles qe ka arsye dhe vetdije nuk quhet makine.

----------


## La_Lune

Mu kujtua nje film.Code 46.

-Tell me something about yourself,anything at all.
- I feel,i know you.

Me shkoi mendja nese do i benim erase kesaj machine,a do ishte ne gjendje te ndjente si natyra njerezore.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Si mendoni nese duhet te kuptojme njehere si funksionin qenia njerezore,e me pas te nisim te mendojne per nje Human Brain incorporated in a Machine.
> 
> Shkenca e shpirtit ...


Tani ketu tema kalon nga varianti i pare :

*1. Diskutim mbi Inteligjencen Artificiale si koncept*

ne variantin :

*2. Spiritualizmi emocionalo-hormonal i nje truri njerezor te transplantuar ne nje makine.*

ku per mendimin tim :  *1 ≠ 2*

Rrjedhimisht : *SPLIT THE DAMN THREAD!* sepse po flitet per gjera te ndryshme!

----------


## Borix

> Sfida e IA eshte sfida ekstreme dhe e fundme ne fushen e IT.


Nje nderhyrje per kete shprehje - nuk duhet ngaterruar teknologjia e informacionit me shkencat kompjuterike ne teresi. A.I. eshte nje dege e shkencave kompjuterike, logjikes matematike, lambda-calculus-it, probabilitetit, etj. IT eshte thjest nje fushe aplikative qe kulminon ne inxhinierine softuerike, gje qe i ka bazat teorike ne shkence. Jam i sigurt se F-I dhe disa te tjere e dine kete fakt, por gjithesesi e perserita per te tjeret qe mund te ngaterrohen.

----------


## xfiles

Mbas nderhyrjes, si mendon, a mund te mendojne makinat?

----------


## Borix

Ketej nga jam une eshte vone per te dhene mendime mbi AI. Jam marre me kerkime ne fushen ne fjale, dhe kam goxha mendime, por te them te drejten nuk shoh ndonje vlere t'i paraqes tani ne 12 te nates. Mbase dite tjeter...

----------


## xfiles

> Ketej nga jam une eshte vone per te dhene mendime mbi AI. Jam marre me kerkime ne fushen ne fjale, dhe kam goxha mendime, por te them te drejten nuk shoh ndonje vlere t'i paraqes tani ne 12 te nates. Mbase dite tjeter...


hey man, ketu eshte 9:30 AM  :ngerdheshje: . shaka, se e di se andej eshte vone.
Por kjo pyetja "a mund te mendojne kompjuterat" eshte me shume filozofike se sa teknike.

----------


## Borix

Kolegu kolegut, ne mund te diskutojme edhe nga ana filozofike, per aq sa dime dhe aq sa na takon dhe mund te merremi vesh nga ana shkencore. Por menyra se si eshte parashtruar - nga ana konceptuale filozofike - si princip dhe si realitet le shtigje te hapura diskutimi. Sigurisht qe natyra dhe organika e saj te cilat tek njeriu njohin qenien me inteligjente eshte e pamemetizueshme deri ne ate princip per te cilin shtrohet tema, por arritjet teorike jane me perpara se ekuivalentet praktike. Per shembull, algoritmet evolucionare bene kerdine ne problemat me komplekse te optimizimit. Robotika ka ecur perpara me sistemet neurale. Fransis Crick ne librin e tij The Astonisht Hypothesis parashtron nje prelud te ketyre principeve, prandaj them se eshte vone, me humor, per te diskutuar sot.

----------

